# OCTOBER 2009 PE Takers



## cparanal

Anyone applying to sit in for the October 2009 PE exam? This is our thread.

I know that we have about 9 months ahead of us to crack this test but I am excited to start this journey. I have waited long enough to get my qualifying credentials (4 years) since my degree was from a foreign university. Hopefully the board will endorse my application.

Nonetheless, I am setting myself to successfully hurdle this goal and yes...I am tired of people at work asking me when will I take the PE.

So, for those of you who are planning on taking the exam this October, let's get through this journey all together. By the way, I will be sitting in for the CA PE exam.

The best of luck everyone.


----------



## sab35263

Hi there,

I will will be taking the CA PE as well on October 2009. I'm looking foreward for the test and getting my license. What city are you in?


----------



## cparanal

sab35263 said:


> Hi there,
> I will will be taking the CA PE as well on October 2009. I'm looking foreward for the test and getting my license. What city are you in?


I live in Irvine, Ca. And yourself?


----------



## sab35263

cparanal said:


> I live in Irvine, Ca. And yourself?


Santa Clarita. I guess you will taking the test in Pomona, right?


----------



## cparanal

sab35263 said:


> Santa Clarita. I guess you will taking the test in Pomona, right?


I hope not. I haven't really looked into that yet. But I hope they'll have a testing site that's closer as Pomona seems quite a drive. Although you maybe right as far as Pomona being the testing site.


----------



## sab35263

cparanal said:


> I hope not. I haven't really looked into that yet. But I hope they'll have a testing site that's closer as Pomona seems quite a drive. Although you maybe right as far as Pomona being the testing site.


That's why I'm staying in the hotel next door for the two days of testing. The rooms fill up pretty fast so if you plan on staying there I would suggest you reserve a room early.


----------



## cparanal

sab35263 said:


> That's why I'm staying in the hotel next door for the two days of testing. The rooms fill up pretty fast so if you plan on staying there I would suggest you reserve a room early.


oh..thanks...awesome..

I started reviewing the IBC and I think it's worthless. LOL.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll be taking the test in October as well. I'll be on the other side of the country in NC.


----------



## Alpha

If everything goes well with my foreign degree credential evaluations, I am planning to take the PE and the FE in October 09 (talk about being ambitious!!). I have no idea where to start, what books/CDs/online courses are available that would help me study. So hopefully someone can suggest here on the forum. If I knew the names of any good books, I could look on ebay or amazon.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## tymr

Alpha said:


> If everything goes well with my foreign degree credential evaluations, I am planning to take the PE and the FE in October 09 (talk about being ambitious!!). I have no idea where to start, what books/CDs/online courses are available that would help me study. So hopefully someone can suggest here on the forum. If I knew the names of any good books, I could look on ebay or amazon.Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Good luck! Take a look at the Yard Sale and look around in your area of study (mechanical, civil, etc.) There's tons of advice and information here.


----------



## wvgirl14

Alpha said:


> If everything goes well with my foreign degree credential evaluations, I am planning to take the PE and the FE in October 09 (talk about being ambitious!!). I have no idea where to start, what books/CDs/online courses are available that would help me study. So hopefully someone can suggest here on the forum. If I knew the names of any good books, I could look on ebay or amazon.Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


For the FE (I am a repeat taker for April 09 FE)

Here are a couple of free review course link (the one from TAMU is really good)

http://engineeringregistration.tamu.edu/ta...ws/FEreview.htm

http://www.feexam.ou.edu/

Also purchase FERM by Michael Lindeburg (this is a must have). (Check out the yard sell section for this book to get a better deal than buying it new.)

Also a must have is FE Supplied-Reference Handbook (the only book you will be supplied to use on thest test so when you work problems only use this book as a reference, get to know it well). You can download it free here on the NCEES website:

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials/#fe

Good luck


----------



## I am Supid

I will be attempting in fall '09 as well


----------



## I am Supid

When are you all turning in your paperwork for the PE? I think the registration deadline is in June or July. I guess I'll start getting all of my supervisors to sign off on my experience in May or so??


----------



## FF8256

New Jersey application's due in April, with documents due in June.


----------



## maximus808

FF8256 said:


> New Jersey application's due in April, with documents due in June.



Yes, I will be taking it in October as well. Does anyone know the deadlines for when we are suppose to submit everything?

Does anyone have any study strategies for this exam? Please share, thanks guys!


----------



## kwolla77

I've applied for the PE in NJ as well. Have you guys gotten any response from the Board yet?


----------



## Bay Bridge Engineer

I plan to take only CA Surveying in Northern CA. I have passed other 3 and need to pass surveying. Can anyone recommend surveying classes in bay area ?


----------



## FF8256

kwolla77 said:


> I've applied for the PE in NJ as well. Have you guys gotten any response from the Board yet?


No, I haven't heard a thing.


----------



## sab35263

Who is staying at the Pomona Fairplex Sheraton?


----------



## jedxkidd

sab35263 said:


> Who is staying at the Pomona Fairplex Sheraton?


Hi everyone. I thought about staying @ the Sheraton, but $400 for 2 nights is too much.

I'm thinking about staying at Autolodge, which is .7 miles away for $100.


----------



## Mike_NC

I just received my application approval from the board in NC for the Oct exam! Now, just to pass.. the first time.


----------



## Tawney-MEwantsCEPE

I am taking it too in CA, but I haven't gotten the postcard back that says I am in. Has anyone in CA gotten their second postcard back yet?


----------



## Isar

jedxkidd said:


> Hi everyone. I thought about staying @ the Sheraton, but $400 for 2 nights is too much. I'm thinking about staying at Autolodge, which is .7 miles away for $100.


If you work for the government it is around $200 for 2 nights


----------



## chaocl

Tawney-MEwantsCEPE said:


> I am taking it too in CA, but I haven't gotten the postcard back that says I am in. Has anyone in CA gotten their second postcard back yet?


I am going to take in CA also but I am in Mechanical. I haven't got my both first and second postcards back yet. However, we are going to get no later than 2 weeks before the exam.


----------



## Tawney-MEwantsCEPE

I got my first postcard about 1 week after I submitted my application. One of my references told me they called him about a week ago because he left out a date. Hopefully we will know soon.


----------



## FF8256

Well, I'm out. I called in June to verift that they received everything- and they had. But last week I get the letter saying they didn't have my transcript. So April it is. Which works out since my wife's pregnant and due the day before the PE in october. It's nice being about to enjoy the last bit of summer.


----------



## chaocl

My friend and I didand that was to request an offical transcript from your school (They seal it and sign it....for my school they charge 5 dollars) and you put your transcript with your application package. My friend did the same thing and he got approve to take the April test. I did the same thing in Oct application and hopefully I will get the approve admission soon also.


----------



## cparanal

It's getting closer and I feel like I am so unprepared for this exam. I need some tips.


----------



## sab35263

I hear you. The CERM has too many things in it.


----------



## jedxkidd

sab35263 said:


> I hear you. The CERM has too many things in it.


I must say, the cerm practice problems for concrete design is overkill. I gave up on that section. That's the last time I touched the cerm practice problems book. It killed me 2 weeks ago. Speaking of which, I better go back to that book soon &amp; start w/ a different topic.

The 56 days left timer clicker is a big help ~!

Work work work everyone !!


----------



## cparanal

jedxkidd said:


> I must say, the cerm practice problems for concrete design is overkill. I gave up on that section. That's the last time I touched the cerm practice problems book. It killed me 2 weeks ago. Speaking of which, I better go back to that book soon &amp; start w/ a different topic.
> The 56 days left timer clicker is a big help ~!
> 
> Work work work everyone !!


LOL..GEEZ..NOW'S ITS 53 days..what the heck!!! lol..

TIPS ANYONE?


----------



## nojo

cparanal said:


> LOL..GEEZ..NOW'S ITS 53 days..what the heck!!! lol..
> TIPS ANYONE?



I used the PPI exam cafe online. it is put out by the same people as the CERM. It prepared me well. I used it for the two months leading up to the exam. If you could get yourself to be able to solve any of these problems within about 15 minutes a piece you would be pretty good for the actual exam. When it came down to test time it seemed to actually help me more to know how to find the right process in the CERM more than to actually know how to solve every possible problem.


----------



## chaocl

Tawney-MEwantsCEPE said:


> I got my first postcard about 1 week after I submitted my application. One of my references told me they called him about a week ago because he left out a date. Hopefully we will know soon.


Can you please tell me when did you submit in your application package? So I will know when I suppose to get it.....I send it by 7/10/2009....almost 2 months!


----------



## chaocl

Sorry about the last post. I forgot to read the most important message.


----------



## cparanal

I called the California Board of Professional Engineers inquiring about the status of my application and they informed me that I should get my notice 2 to 3 weeks before the exam. How encouraging!!!


----------



## chaocl

cparanal said:


> I called the California Board of Professional Engineers inquiring about the status of my application and they informed me that I should get my notice 2 to 3 weeks before the exam. How encouraging!!!


I made a call on last Wednesday because my 2 postcards haven't send to me yet from CA(I wait for 2 months)...anyway thank god I called because they said one of my reference forgot to check in the box 7 (he sign, provide all information already and he is well qualifed profession engineer) so I tell that reference person and he made his call on Thursday ...just before the long weekend(because they are not work on Friday)........Anyway the person in the CA education board said that I just need to wait for my postcard send to me on the Thursday afternoon!!!!!I don't know when I will received but this is a big progress that I decided to call and find out this message!!....before I was thinking to make my call which the time close to the end of Sep.....


----------



## jedxkidd

I haven't gotten my ticket to the exam yet for CA.

I'm getting a little anxious.

Has anyone received theirs ?

See you guys in 2 weeks ~!


----------



## dastuff

Since CA is the slowest state in the nation expect your postcards 2 weeks before the test (which is rather soon), and enjoy weighting 3+ months for results while you hear everyone else in every other state getting them.

For all you taking it in Pomona I recommend to bring a sweater and your own lunch since in between tests the lines get very long very quickly for food and if you happen to sit next to one of the gigantic air conditioners that are in the halls you'll freeze.

G'luck all!


----------



## EnvEngineer

I almost feel sorry for those not taking the test at Pomona, there are so many people they set up the food wagons like at the state fair. between the PE and EIT there must be 4-5k. in my building I think there were &gt;2000. It makes the whole thing quit a spectical. BTW get there early it takes a while to get into the parking lot, but the lot is plenty big. I think they charge $10 for parking.


----------



## cparanal

Does anybody know how they grade the National Exam (1st 8 hour exam)? Is there a cut-off score? Do they curve it? From what I heard, they add both morning and afternoon exams. However, I find that odd as each specialization is different. I would think that Structural is a lot harder than other specializations?

I am trying to figure out which specialization to take for my depth.


----------



## csb

Good luck to all the Civil PE examinees! You've prepared, so now relax and then go in and kick that test's butt!


----------



## cparanal

13 MORE WEEKS TO GO....I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## I am Supid

I am sure that I failed. O well...

Only 150+ hours of studying, no big deal.


----------



## sab35263

I'm going crazy here. I need to know how I did on the tests. I couldn't sleep well this week thinking about the PE. The thing is I know I did some stupid mistakes on the 8 hour and the seismic. Stupid mistakes that I hope it won’t cost me the PE. Can’t wait ‘till February to get the results..


----------



## cparanal

So MI results are out...Congratulations to those who passed.


----------



## SteveV

cparanal said:


> So MI results are out...Congratulations to those who passed.


says who? I see you are the one that replied to the MI results thread in the other subforum but those postings were from the April exam!!!


----------



## roman501

CONGRATULATIONS FOR THE ONES WHO PASSED THE OCT. 2009!! I PASS THE TEST FINALLY.... AFTER 6 TIMES!! arty-smiley-048:


----------

